# Applets und Oracle-Treiber



## Sial (17. Aug 2004)

Hallo!

Ich hab ein Problem und nach stundenlanger Suche im Netz konnte ich nicht viel darüber finden.
Drum frag ich euch und hoffe sehr, dass mir jemand weiterhelfen kann.

Ich hab ein Applet erstellt das auf eine Oracle-Datenbank zugreift.
Im JBuilder funktioniert es auch.
Jetzt scheint es aber so, als würde der Browser o. die Java VM den Oracle-Treiber
nicht kennen.
Es kommt die Meldung "Fehler beim Laden des Java-Applets" und
Konsole gibt mir folgende Fehlermeldung:
"java.lang.NoClassDefFoundError: oracle/jdbc/OracleDriver...."

Ich hab schon gelesen, dass man den Treiber irgendwie im HTML-Code übergeben kann.
Vernüftiges Beispiel konnte ich allerdings keines finden.

Ich sag schon mal Danke im Voraus!

lg, Sial


----------



## L-ectron-X (17. Aug 2004)

Ich kenne mich eigentlich gut mit Applets aus. Dort sehe ich zunächst keine Möglichkeit, Dir zu helfen.
Aber ich übergebe Dich mal an die "Kollegen" der Datenbank-Abteilung. :wink: 
*herüber ruf* "Nollarioooooo....?!"


----------



## Sial (18. Aug 2004)

Hallo!

Das Problem hat sich erledigt.
Trotzdem danke.

Lg Sial


----------

